# guess Beau's adult weight



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

A GR should get pretty close to its adult weight by around 10 months, just filling out a slight bit as he settles into his frame. If he is 85lbs now at 11 months, I sure hope he will not grow to 120 lbs! Fully grown adult male golden retrievers should weight somewhere between 65-85lbs, so 120 lbs is almost double their ideal weight. I would be surprised if he makes it over 90.

How tall is he at the withers?

From my experience, Molson has only put on about 2 pounds since he was 10 months old. He was 63lbs then and weighs 65lbs now at 18 months.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

esSJay said:


> A GR should get pretty close to its adult weight by around 10 months, just filling out a slight bit as he settles into his frame. If he is 85lbs now at 11 months, I sure hope he will not grow to 120 lbs! Fully grown adult male golden retrievers should weight somewhere between 65-85lbs, so 120 lbs is almost double their ideal weight. I would be surprised if he makes it over 90.
> 
> How tall is he at the withers?
> 
> From my experience, Molson has only put on about 2 pounds since he was 10 months old. He was 63lbs then and weighs 65lbs now at 18 months.


He is 26", I think, not sure exactly how far up to measure. I thought the vet was waaay over estimating.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have a picture of him that shows him from the full side and another from above? 

How tall is he? 

120 lbs for an average golden retriever (24 inches at the withers) would be grossly obese... even one that has stocky muscles. It's why I'm surprised a vet would be so calm about estimating that weight. 

My little guy was about 70-75 lbs when he was the same age as your dog. My vet flipped out until he saw how bony he was. She then figured we had been jogging my golden (!) to build up his muscles to make him that heavy. 

A little over a year later, he is now 80 lbs, down from 83. He looks trim right now, but I intend to get his weight back down to 76-78 lbs. <- And he is full grown. 

How tall is his father and grandfather?

ETA - 26" might make a difference. But I'd still try to keep his weight under 90 lbs.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

People keep telling me that they think Enzo will be 90-100 pounds easy because he's tall. He's a little over 23" at almost 7 months old. But he only weighs 55 pounds right now. I highly doubt he's going to practically double in weight. He's just a naturally lean pup and regulates his own weight by only eating what he needs. My vet told me that she thinks that people are off and are used to seeing overweight dogs, so they assume that taller dogs will be overweight. She said she thinks he'll be closer to 70-75 lbs. and that most dogs tend to take after their mom's weight moreso than their dad's. She said she'd just add a few pounds on to his mom's weight because he's already taller than she is.


----------



## GoldenBearBailey'sMom (Aug 31, 2010)

heartofgold said:


> My 11 month old puppy is 85 lbs and a lean/trim 85 lbs I will add. The vet thinks he will get up to 120 lbs when he is fully mature. Is this possible? His father is a stocky 90 lbs and his mother is a sleek 75 lbs. Although, I researched his pedigree and his grandfather is 100 lbs and is still living at 13 years old. He was just neutered a few weeks ago and I was told this will slow down his growth. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Our Bailey is 11 months old, and we estimate him to be about 80-85 pounds now (at last weigh-in, just before neutering, he was 75 pounds but hadn't been eating regularly, so we figure he's probably gained a few pounds now that he's back to two regular meals/day!). He is also very lean and has a trim little waist, so we can relate to your Scout. Although I wouldn't be surprised to hear him reaching 90 to even 100 pounds (we recently met a VERY tall 100-pound golden without an ounce of fat on him), 120 does seem to be a bit of an overestimate.

Do note, though - his growth may slow down post-neuter, but so will his metabolism...which means he needs to be well-exercised or else he WILL get to be that heavy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took Luke in today. He's 11 months old and weighs 67lbs. The vet said he was getting a bit of a tummy. : Luke is just 23" tall though.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank didn't gain much weight after about 10 months. He's almost 2 y.o. and probably weighs about 70 lbs. He weighed 68 lbs. at 10 months and 12 months when he was neutered.


----------

